

Moog Music Factory Tour - kurren
http://www.coolhunting.com/tech/moog-music-factory-tour.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ch+%28Cool+Hunting%29

======
morganherlocker
The Moog factory is definitely worth a tour, as is the entire Asheville River
Arts District. There is an awesome scene going on there with lots of
interesting old factories being bought up by everyone from craft breweries to
tech companies to amateur welders. This is a bit off topic, but I could see a
trend of tech companies moving to "rusty" cities like Asheville that are
becoming cultural centers due to cheap real estate and an emphasis on the
arts. VC will always be an issue, but Asheville does have the Tech Triangle
(lots of engineering and science research going on there) close by, which
makes that less of an issue. (Note: I am not from Asheville, but I love the
area and go there a couple times a year)

------
sanoli
For the acoustic version of this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Note_by_Note:_The_Making_of_Ste...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Note_by_Note:_The_Making_of_Steinway_L1037)

------
gtani
I would like to see an Emerson Moog (being a synth-newb, I wouldn't know what
to do with it tho

[http://www.moogmusic.com/news/moog-music-announces-new-
emers...](http://www.moogmusic.com/news/moog-music-announces-new-emerson-moog-
modular-system)

------
grandalf
I was just considering buying a theremin...

